# علامة الجودة / شهادة المطابقة :: إجراءات تقويم المطابقة



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
إجراءات تقويم المطابقة​ 

الجزء الثالث إجراءات تقويم المطابقة ​

مقدمة :- 
تهدف الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمقاييس عند إعداد وتطبيق إجراءات تقويم المطابقة التي تضمن من خلالها تحقيق المنتج أو عملية التصنيع أو الخدمة لشروط ومعايير محدودة ، ويراعى فيها أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وحماية صحة وسلامة الإنسان والحيوان والنبات والبيئة ، وحماية الأمن الوطني ومنع ممارسة الغش ، إلى عدم وضع عقبات فنية لاداعي لها أمام التجارة الدولية وأن تعتمد في عملها على إجراءات تقويم المطابقة التي تم إعدادها وفقاً للمواصفات والأدلة والتوصيات الدولية ذات العلاقة الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية مثل المنظمة الدولية للتقييس .
وتحقيقاً لهذا الهدف تم إعداد هذه الجزاء من دليل العمل الفني للهيئة ، لإيضاح إجراءات تقويم المطابقة المعمول بها في الهيئة والتي تشمل :
- لائحة علامة الجودة .
- لائحة شهادة المطابقة .


اولاً التعاريف :
تنطبق التعاريف الواردة في الجزء الأول من دليل العمل الفني للهيئة ( التقييس والنشاطات ذات الصلة – المصطلحات العامة ) مع مراعاة التعاريف التالية لأغراض هذا الجزء من الدليل :-
1 - الهيــــئة : الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات المقاييس 
2 - علامة الجودة : علامة اعتمدتها الهيئة تدل على مطابقة السلعة للائحة الفنية السعودية أوالمواصفة القياسية السعودية الخاصة بها .
3 - تأكيد الجودة : كافة الأنشطة المخططة والنظامية التي يتم تنفيذها داخل نظام الجودة لتوفير الثقة الكافية بان كياناً ما سوف يعنى بمتطلبات الجودة 
4 - شهادة المطابقة : وثيقة تصدر بموجب لائحة شهادة المطابقة تعطي الثقة بأن المنتج مطابق لمواصفة قياسية معينة أو وثيقة قياسية أخرى .
ثانياً : أحكام عامة :
1- يراعى عند إعداد وتطبيق إجراءات تقويم المطابقة مايلي :
1/1 - تقبل الهيئة بأن تكون إجراءات تقويم المطابقة متاحة للموردين أو المنشآت الوطنية على حد سواء بما في ذلك إمكانية إجراء أنشطة التقويم في موقع مقدم طلب تقويم المطابقة .
1/2 - تلتزم الهيئة بان لا تكون إجراءات تقويم المطابقة التي يتم اعتمادها أو تطبيقها عقبة أمام التجارة الدولية ، كما أنها لا تكون أكثر صرامة مما يجب مع ضمان الثقة الكافية في أن المنتجات تتطابق مع اللوائح الفنية أو المواصفات القياسية مع مراعاة المخاطر التي قد يسببها عدم المطابقة .

2- لتنفيذ البند ( 1 ) من ثانياً ، تلتزم الهيئة بما يلي :
2/1 – أن تتم إجراءات تقييم المطابقة وتستكمل بأسرع ما يمكن وبنظام لا يقل أفـضـليـة للمنتوجات التي يكون منشؤها في أراضي الأعضاء الآخرين عن المنتجات المحلية المشابهة . 
2/2 - فحص الوثائق المقدمة لها بشأن طلب تقويم المطابقة دون تأخير وإبلاغ مقدم الطلب بنواحي النقص إن وجدت .كما تلتزم الهيئة بإبلاغ مقدم الطلب بنتائج إجراءات التقويم بأسرع ما يمكن لاتخاذ إجراءات التصحيح اللازمة .
2/3 - أن تكون المستندات والمعلومات المطلوب تقديمها مع طلب إجراءات تقويم المطابقة ضمن الاحتياج الفعلي لتقويم المطابقة .
2/4 - ضمان المحافظة على سرية المعلومات المتعلقة بطلبات إجراءات تقويم المطابقة المقدمة إليها .
2/5 - أن تكون تكاليف إجراءات تقويم المطابقة موحدة سواءً داخل المملكة أو خارجها ، مع إضافة تكاليف السفر والاتصالات في حالة طلب تقويم المطابقة من خارج المملكة .
2/6 - وضع إجراءات للنظر في الشكاوي المتعلقة بإجراءات تقويم المطابقة واتخاذ إجراءات تصحيحية حين يكون للشكوى ما يبررها بما لا يتعارض مع متطلبات الشريعة الإسلامية والأمن الوطني وحماية البيئة والصحة والسلامة ، ومنع الغش التجاري .
3- لاتمنع الأحكام الواردة في الفقرتين 1 و 2 من إقامة نقاط مراقبة مناسبة داخل أراضي المملكة .


المرفق من الهيئة العربية السعودية للمواصفات والمفايس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 فبراير 2010)

4- في حـالة قيام الهيئة بإعداد إجراء لتقويم المطابقة دون أن يكون له دليل أو توصية دولية ، أو في حالة عدم توافق المحتوى الفني لإجراء تقويم المطابقة مع الأدلة والتوصيات الدولية ذات العلاقة ، وإذا كان لإجراء تقويم المطابقة تأثيراً ملحوظاً على التجارة الدولية فإنه يتعين على الهيئة ما يلي :-
4/1 نشر الإعلان في مطبوعة في مرحلة مبكرة مناسبة يتيح للأطراف المعنية العلم بأن الهيئة تنوي تطبيق إجراء معين لتقويم المطابقة .
4/2 إبلاغ الجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء ، بالمنتجات والخدمات التي سيغطيها إجراء تقويم المطابقة مع بيان موجز عن أهدافه ومبرراته في مرحلة مبكرة ومناسبة .
4/3 تزويد الجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء في حالة طلبهم ذلك تفاصيل إجراء تقويم المطابقة أو نسخة منه مع تحديد الإجراءات - على قدر الإمكان- التي تبتعد في الجوهر عن الأدلة والتوصيات الدولية ذات العلاقة .
4/4 إعطاء فترة ( 60 يوماً ) للجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء دون تمييز لكي يقدموا ملاحظاتهم كتابة إلى الهيئة وأن تتم مناقشة هذه الملاحظات وأخذها في الاعتبار قدر الإمكان.
5- إذا ظهرت - أو يمكن أن تظهر - ظروف ملحة تخالف الشريعة الإسلامية أو تتعارض مع حماية السلامة أو الصحة أو البيئة أو الأمن الوطني ، فإنه يمكن للهيئة ان تغفل ما ترى إغفاله ضرورياً من الخطوات المذكورة في البند (4) على أن تقوم عند اعتماد إجراء تقويم المطابقة بمايلي :
5/1 إبلاغ الجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء بإجراء تقويم المطابقة والمنتجات والخدمات التي يغطيها مع بيان موجز عن أهدافه ومبرراته والظروف التي أدت لتطبيقه .
5/2 تزويد الجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء نسخة من إجراءات تقويم المطابقة بناءً على طلبهم .
5/3 السماح للجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء دون تميز تقديم ملاحظاتهم كتابة ومناقشة هذه الملاحظات عند طلب ذلك ، مع أخذ جميع الملاحظات في الاعتبار قدر الإمكان.
6- طباعة جميع إجراءات تقويم المطابقة التي اعتمدتها ، أو توفيرها بشكل يسمح لجميع الجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء من معرفتها والإطلاع عليها .
7- فيما عدا الظروف الملحة المشار إليها في البند (5) يسمح بفترة زمنية مناسبة بين إعلان المتطلبات المتعلقة بإجراءات تقويم المطابقة وبدء تطبيقها 
8- تلتزم الهيئة بالرد على الاستفسارات المتعلقة بإجراءات تقويم المطابقة وتزويد الجهات المعنية والدول الأعضاء بإجراءات تقويم المطابقة عند طلبها من الهيئة بنفس الأسعار داخل المملكة مع إضافة تكاليف الإرسال الحقيقية .
9- لا تمانع الهيئة في الدخول في برامج اتفاقيات الإعتراف المتبادل في مجال تقويم المطابقة مع أي دولة من الدول الأعضاء وفقاً لضوابط ومعايير محددة يتم الاتفاق عليها ، بحيث لا تتعارض مع الأنظمة الدولية في هذا المجال .
10- تشارك الهيئة حسب إمكانياتها في اللجان الفنية التابعة لمنظمات التقييس الدولية لمناقشة ودراسة المواضيع المتعلقة بالمواصفات القياسية وإجراءات تقويم المطابقة .
11- يحق للجهات المختصة في المملكة التفتيش على السلع المستـوردة والوطنية التي يمكن أن تكون لها تعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية ، أو الأمن الوطني ، أو الصحة العامة ، أو البيئة، أو سلامة المستهلك ، وكذلك من أجل منع ممارسة الغش والتلاعب 
12- تضمن الهيئة في حالة قيام أي جهة تعتمدها للقيام بإجراءات تقويم المطابقة التزام تلك الجهة بجميع فقرات الأحكام العامة من هذا الدليل .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 فبراير 2010)

*ثالثاً : إجراءات تقويم المطابقة :*

قامت الهيئة باعتماد وتطبيق إجراءات تقويم المطابقة التالية :
1- تبنت الهيئة المواصفات القياسية الدولية( آيزو 9001 /2000 ) الخاصة بأنظمة إدارة الجودة . 
2- تم اعتماد لائحة اعتماد جهات منح شهادات المطابقة ، طبقاً لمتطلبات ( الدليل الإرشادي الدولي 61 ) ( iso / iec guide 61 ) ، حيث يتم اعتماد جهات منح الشهادات وفقاً لدليل الأيزو 62 والمواصفات الدولية ذات العلاقة بمجال التسجيل.
3- تم اعتماد لائحة اعتماد المختبرات طبقاً ( لدليل الآيزو 58 ) للعمل بموجب هذه اللائحة في اعتماد المختبرات التي تفي بمتطلبات المواصفة القياسية السعودية رقم 17025 ( آيزو 17025 ) .
4- لائحة علامة الجودة :
لائحة علامة الجودة لائحة اختيارية يتم تطبيقها على المنشآت التي تنتج سلعاً مطابقة للوائح الفنية السعودية أولمواصفات القياسية السعودية ، سواءً كانت تلك المنشآت داخل المملكة أو خارجها ، حيث يتم الترخيص باستعمال علامة الجودة السعودية للمنشآت الراغبة في ذلك طبقاً للشـروط والإجراءات الموضحة في لائحة علامة الجـودة السعودية والتي تتوافق مع متطلبات الدليل الإرشادي الدولي 65و 28.
· لائحة علامة الجودة موضحة في ملحق ( أ ) . 
5 - لائحة شهادة المطابقة :-
لائحة شهادة المطابقة لائحة اختيارية يتم تطبيقها على إرساليات محددة من سلعة معينة عند تقدم المنشأة بطلب الحصول على شهادة المطابقة طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية الخاصة بالسلعة حيث يمكن تطبيق هذه اللائحة على السلع المحلية والمصدرة والمستوردة . 
· لائحة شهادة المطابقة موضحة في ملحق (ب) .


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2010)

أخ محمد
معذرة، لي مداخلة خارجة عن الموضوع
فقط بما أن عنوان الموضوع هو إجراءات "تقويم" وليس "تقييم" المطابقة
وبما أن كلمة تقييم هي خطأ شائع لكلمة تقويم
وبما أنك أحد المشرفين
لذا أنا أطلب أن يتم تغيير كلمة تقييم في نظام تقويم مشاركات الأعضاء لتصبح تقويم
أعتذر مرة أخرى على الخروج عن الموضوع
أنا ذكرت هذا الأمر للمشرفين أكثر من مرة في مواضيع دون جدوى، ففكرت أن أطلبها في هذا الموضوع الخاص بتقويم المطابقة حيث أن الشيء بالشيئ يذكر
تقبل اعتذاري مرة أخرى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 فبراير 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ محمد
> معذرة، لي مداخلة خارجة عن الموضوع
> فقط بما أن عنوان الموضوع هو إجراءات "تقويم" وليس "تقييم" المطابقة
> وبما أن كلمة تقييم هي خطأ شائع لكلمة تقويم
> ...


 
مشكور ولكنني وجدت من يستخدم كلمة تقييم 




التقييم والتقويم

التقييم غير التقويم. التقييم هو فحص شيء ما لتقدير قيمته أو معرفة حالته، أما التقويم فهو تصويب اعوجاج. مثلاً، تقييم الأسنان هو فحصها، أما تقويم الأسنان فاختصاص يعنى بتصحيح الأسنان وصفّها بالشكل الصحيح (القويم).
أقترح إما حذف السطر الأخير من أمثلة الأخطاء اللغوية أو شرح الفرق بين الاثنين. حسب ما أصادف، كلمة التقييم تستخدم عادةً بمكانها الصحيح، أما التقويم فتسخدم أحياناً بالخطأ مكان التقييم. --abanima 20:12، 24 يوليو 2008 (UTC) الأصل أن "تقويم" هي الكلمة المناسبة لكلا المعنيين (1. تصحيح 2. إعطاء قيمة) لكون الجذر ق.و.م، ولكن مجمع اللغة العربية قد أقرّ كلمة "تقييم" أيضا. وقد ذكر القرضاوي هذه المعلومة في برنامجه (الشريعة والحياة) على قناة (الجزيرة). وبهذا جرى استخدام كلمة "تقويم" على المعنى الأول، وكلمة "تقييم" على المعنى الثاني. انظر الرابط [1]. Reason 00:52، 27 يوليو 2008 (UTC) 

قرأت أرشيف الجزيرة لكنني لم أجد في تلك الصفحة ذكراً للتقييم أو التقويم. ويبقى سؤالي قائماً: هل يتم حذف السطر الذي يزعم أن كلمة تقييم هي خطأ من دليل الأسلوب؟ خاصةً أن الجوجل فيه أكثر من 19 مليون استجابة لكلمة تقييم، وأقل من 3 ملايين لكلمة تقويم (وكثير منها بمعنى التقويم لحساب الزمن بالسنين والشهور والأيام). الفرق، كما نرى، 6.5 ضعفاً لصالح التقييم. --abanima 11:44، 27 يوليو 2008 (UTC)


فأحيانا الكلمات تروج وأحيانا كلمات يعني لا تروج وأحيانا يُصحح بعض الكلمات التي تروج وإن كان يعني بعض اللغويين لا يقرونها يعني مثل كلمة تقييم، تقييم الشيء يعني الأصل فيها تقويم ولكن وُجد كلمة التقويم تلتبس على الإنسان إن فيه تقويم العِوَج وفيه تقويم بمعنى إعطاء الشيء قيمته فالناس قالوا تقييم أقرها المجمع وقال إن لها يعني نظير في اللغة مثل عَيَّد تَعييداً وأصل العيد من العود من أصلها واوية أيضا نَيَّف وأصلها من ناف ينوف من النَّوْف وهكذا ففيه يقر بعض الكلمات التي تجري على الألسنة وإن كان بعض اللغويين لا يقرونه



أعلم أن هذا الاقتباس لا يشكل مرجعا علميا قاطعا، ولكن حسبنا به مؤشّرا. وهكذا نرى أنّ للكلمة "تقييم": 1) تأصيلا لغويا على أوزان العديد من مصادر الأفعال، وقبولا عند مجمع اللغة العربية (يقصد مجمع القاهرة) وقسم من اللغويين. 2) قبولا شعبيا واسعا، الأمر الذي يعكسه البحث عن الكلمتين على محرك الجوجل، كما أظهر الأخ (أبانيما). وللسببين السابقين، يتبين أن لا داعي حقيقيًا لاستبدالها بكلمة "تقويم" ولا حرج في استعمالها، لذا أضم صوتي لصوت أبانيما، وأطلب من الإخوة مسح (تصحيح كلمة تقييم إلى تقويم) من (قائمة التصحيحات اللغوية). وبالمقابل، يتم استعمال كل من الكلمتين كما هو دارج - كالتالي: 1) نستعمل كلمة (تقويم) بمعنى: 1. تصحيح 2. نظام تقسيم السنة لشهور وأيام (هجري، ميلادي، صيني.. إلخ). 2) نستعمل كلمة (تقييم) بمعنى: التعبير عن قيمة الشيء. Reason 12:52، 27 يوليو 2008 (UTC) 

وأما المرجع العلمي الحاسم فإليكم به: 


أصدر مجمع اللغة العربية في القاهرة قراراً في الجلسة الثامنة من جلسات مؤتمر الدورة الرابعة والثلاثين لسنة 1968م هذا نصه:"الياء في كلمة قيمة أصلها واو ساكنة مكسور ما قبلها وكذلك ديمة من الدوام، وعيد من العود والأصل في الاشتقاق من أمثال هذه الألفاظ أن ينظر إلى أصل الحرف كما قال العرب في بعض الاستعمالات دومت السماء، إلا أن العرب ربما قطعوا النظر عن أصل حرف العلة ونظروا إلى حالته الراهنة، كما قالوا ديمت السماء في بعض الاستعمالات وكما قالوا: عيّد الناس إذا شهدوا العيد، ولم يقولوا في هذه الكلمة: عوّد الناس، تحاشياً عن توهم أنها من العادة، وعلى ذلك يجوز أن يقال: قيَّم الشيء تقييماً بمعنى حدد قيمته للتفرقة بينه وبين قوّم الشيء بمعنى عدله، وقد جاءت المعاقبة بين الواو والياء المشددتين للتخفيف في أمثلة من كلام العرب يستأنس بها في قبول ذلك.



المصدر: مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، كتاب في أصول اللغة؛ ( مجموعة القرارات من الدورة 29-34) القاهرة: 1969، ص228. بالإمكان النظر أيضا إلى هذا المقال من موقع (مجمع اللغة العربية الأردني) بقلم د. سبع أبو لبدة من الجامعة الأردنية، يؤيد فيه استخدام الكلمة "تقويم". [2]Reason 13:35، 27 يوليو 2008 (UTC) 



شكراً على هذا المرجع. لقد تأكدت الآن في الوسيط أن كلمة تقييم موجودة فيه، وأنها مع إشارة (مج) فعلاً، أي تم إقرارها. الباحث يدافع عن كلمة تقييم، وأمثلته كلها خطرت على بالي قبل أن أقرأ بحثه. --abanima 14:09، 27 يوليو 2008 (UTC)
رابط الموضوع 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/نقاش_ويكيبيديا:دليل_الأسلوب


علما أن ما تقوم به الهيئة يشمل الأثنين وهو فحص وتصحيح (تصويب):



> 2/6 - وضع إجراءات للنظر في الشكاوي المتعلقة بإجراءات تقويم المطابقة واتخاذ إجراءات تصحيحية حين يكون للشكوى ما يبررها بما لا يتعارض مع متطلبات الشريعة الإسلامية والأمن الوطني وحماية البيئة والصحة والسلامة ، ومنع الغش التجاري .


----------



## zamalkawi (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخ محمد، ومشكور بشدة على المجهود والبحث
أنا لم أبحث لأنه حسب معلوماتي كلمة تقييم هي خطأ شائع ولم أكن أعلم أن أحد مجامع اللغة (مجمع القاهرة وفقا لاقتباسك) قد أقرها
أعتذر مرة أخرى على الخروج عن الموضوع
ولا أجد غضاضة في أن تحذف هذه المشاركة والمشاركتين السابقتين الخارجين عن الموضوع إن أردت


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (27 فبراير 2010)

التقييم والتقويم

التقييم غير التقويم. التقييم هو فحص شيء ما لتقدير قيمته أو معرفة حالته، أما التقويم فهو تصويب اعوجاج. مثلاً، تقييم الأسنان هو فحصها، أما تقويم الأسنان فاختصاص يعنى بتصحيح الأسنان وصفّها بالشكل الصحيح (القويم).:28::28::28:
 
نقاش جميل جدا دكتور ووجهة نظر واضحة عاشت الايادي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

م أحمد حجازي قال:


> السلام عليكم


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته​


zamalkawi قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أخ محمد، ومشكور بشدة على المجهود والبحث
> أنا لم أبحث لأنه حسب معلوماتي كلمة تقييم هي خطأ شائع ولم أكن أعلم أن أحد مجامع اللغة (مجمع القاهرة وفقا لاقتباسك) قد أقرها
> أعتذر مرة أخرى على الخروج عن الموضوع
> ولا أجد غضاضة في أن تحذف هذه المشاركة والمشاركتين السابقتين الخارجين عن الموضوع إن أردت


 
العفو .. 
وليس هناك من داعٍ للإعتذار .. 

أذكر ان الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمة الله عليه 
أدلى بمثل ذلك في كلمة التقييم وأشار ان الصحيح هو التقويم 
وذلك في برنامجه التلفزيوني قبل ما يربو على الثلاثين عاما وقد إستمعت له في برنامج نور وهداية 
وكذلك على مائدة الإفطار وبرنامج مسائل ومشكلات ..

لذا بحثت جيدا فوجدت ما أشرت إليه في المشاركة السابقة.

وجود المشاركات .. مفيد .

وفقك الله في دراستك وعملك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 فبراير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> التقييم والتقويم
> 
> التقييم غير التقويم. التقييم هو فحص شيء ما لتقدير قيمته أو معرفة حالته، أما التقويم فهو تصويب اعوجاج. مثلاً، تقييم الأسنان هو فحصها، أما تقويم الأسنان فاختصاص يعنى بتصحيح الأسنان وصفّها بالشكل الصحيح (القويم).:28::28::28:
> نقاش جميل جدا دكتور ووجهة نظر واضحة عاشت الايادي


 

مشكور على المداخلة والتعليق 
:28:
مهندسنا الفاضل بشار الراوي. ​


----------

